# Netzwerk-Prob mit Router



## McKnolli (2. Februar 2003)

Hi erstmal.
Wir haben 2 PC's´, meiner hat WinXP und der von meinem Bruder WinME.
Wir gehen beide über nen DSL-Router ins Netz, was auch auch einwandfrei funktioniert. Einziges Problem is das Netzwerk:
Wenn ich in der Netzwerkumgebung auf seinen Computer klicke, kann ich ohne Probleme auf seinen PC zugreifen. Jedoch seh ich ihn nicht in der Arbeitsgruppe (siehe Bilder 1 und 2).
Er hat überhaupt keinen Zugriff auf meinen Computer, d.h. er sieht mich nicht mal in der Netzwerkumgebung(siehe Bild 3).
Weiß jemand woran das liegt?

Bild 1 
Bild 2 
Bild 3


----------



## aquila (7. Februar 2003)

sind nur so ansätze muss aber nicht sein....

gleiche Arbeitsgruppe?
Benutzerrechte?
ordendliche IP vergeben?

mir fällt so schnell jetzt auch nicht mehr ein


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2003)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein Rechner Oli ist ? Dann adde mal bei XP einen User namens Stefan (anderer PC Name) und gib ihm kräftig Rechte, also erstmal alle, dann guck nochmal. Dann check mal ob bei beiden PC's das IPX/SPX Protokoll installiert ist. Ohne siehste nämlich in der Netzwerkumgebung nix.


----------



## McKnolli (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein Rechner Oli ist ? Dann adde mal bei XP einen User namens Stefan (anderer PC Name) und gib ihm kräftig Rechte, also erstmal alle, dann guck nochmal. Dann check mal ob bei beiden PC's das IPX/SPX Protokoll installiert ist. Ohne siehste nämlich in der Netzwerkumgebung nix. *



Ok, jetzt seh ich ihn, aber er mich net


----------



## Tim C. (8. Februar 2003)

Das Problem könnte auch bleiben. Der Zugriff von Win98 / WinME auf Windows System der NT Klasse WindowsNT/Windows2000/WindowsXP ist immer etwas problematisch.


----------



## dfd1 (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aquila _
> *
> gleiche Arbeitsgruppe?
> 
> ...



IPX/SPX muss nicht unbedingt installiert sein. Aber beide Rechte sollten in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe sein. Standart bei XP: MSHEIMNETZ

Win 98: WORKGROUP

Beide sollten die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe haben.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Februar 2003)

ich weiss aber aus persönlicher Erfahrung, dass XP auch teilweise Probleme macht, wenn die rechner in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe sind.


----------



## aquila (12. Februar 2003)

was für a winxp?


----------



## Tim C. (12. Februar 2003)

das was ich meine war win xp pro. und das wollte wenn man mit nem win2k rechner drauf zugreift immer user und pass haben. Die user & passes die es auf dem xp rechner gibt, fluppen aber net. Kann ja auch sein, dass man das über hinzufügen von usern machen könnte, weis nicht so genau, da hier im haus kein einziger pc auf xp läuft - und das wird auch erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## aquila (13. Februar 2003)

@ leuchte da müssen nur auf w2k und auf winxp rechner die gleichen benutzernamen installed sein!

@ McKnolli die Frage mit dem Winxp ging eigenldlich an dich....


----------

